# How to avoid hay fires.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay and Forage Grower on how to avoid hay fire disaster.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/alfalfa/how-avoid-hay-fires


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

here is one from 2010 on here that many folks added to.... http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/13557-hay-fire-safety-reminder/page__hl__%2Bbale+%2Bfire

Be Safe


----------

